# Teacup Yorkie penis problem



## Becky Best (May 18, 2013)

Hi! I am new here and hope someone can help or give me some insight. My 1-yo teacup NEUTERED male Yorkie looks like he has been circumcised! (Pink penis is out all the time) He loves to "hump" my 10-yo male neutered longhaired compliant, docile cat. Well, the last time the Yorkie did this....apparently his penis got "stuck" and "driedout". He was due for some shots at the vet, so I mentioned it to the vet. She said to apply K-Y jelly to his penis. Well, that did not work. What can I do? He licks it constantly. And I feel so sorry for him. PLEASE HELP! Thanks. Becky


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

That's so strange... I hope they didn't circumsize him  No wonder he's licking all the time, it's got to be irritating to have it out in the open like that.... I'd tell your vet that the KY didn't work and ask what more you can do. Is he swollen at all or just out?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

You couldn't circumcise a dog. . .there's nothing to take off . 

Some dogs have poor muscle control and it hangs out a lot of the time, but if it's _never_ in I think something else is happening. I agree that you should tell the vet that the K-Y jelly didn't work and ask what you should do next.


----------



## Becky Best (May 18, 2013)

Willowy said:


> You couldn't circumcise a dog. . .there's nothing to take off .
> 
> Some dogs have poor muscle control and it hangs out a lot of the time, but if it's _never_ in I think something else is happening. I agree that you should tell the vet that the K-Y jelly didn't work and ask what you should do next.


Thank you for responding. I think you are probably correct about the problem being muscle control. That, combined with the fact that the vet said that the penis can "get stuck and dry out" are the two primary contributors to his problem. Again thanks. If he doesn' t get better soon, I will be returning to the vet.


----------



## goonmom (Mar 28, 2013)

I saw this problem when I was a vet nurse. I believe the little guy with the problem was a yorkie, too! i can't remember what the treatment was, but I would go in for a checkup for that specific issue (they'll pay more attention to the issue if you're going in just for that problem vs. shots & something you mention during the exam or whatnot) and ask the Vet to make sure his penis isn't inflamed, which could cause it to stick out (and then he licks it and keeps it inflamed, etc, etc). I think our vet recommended using vaseline or KY Jelly or something to that effect, too, to keep it from drying out & getting stuck out. Make sure you have his groomer trim any hair around his penis.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Spinal injuries can also cause that symptom...


----------

